# Creative monuments and sculptures of different countries.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Lints, Austria.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Alassio, Liguria.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Assisi, Umbria.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ "Why so sad?"


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Knight returned from the battlefield.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Helsinki.*


----------

